# Fair week!



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

The fair season is officially starting! Our show is a week from tomorrow and usually I would be so excited..this year though im totally nervous as im running for 4H queen and we have had one problem after another with our wether. Hoping it all works out as fair week is my favorite week of the year! Wish us luck cause we are gonna need it  !


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck!!! Keep us up-dated on the results! Fair time is our favorite time of the year!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Good luck!! Our Co. Fair is this week also, but we're not able to attend the shows as they're not allowing our breed in *yet* (we're working on it LOL).

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks guy! I will let you know how it goes...we just added nigis last year at ours!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is awesome Good Luck!!! I hope you do very well! Our fair is this week too! Goat show is Saturday, so we're not going until then. I'm sure our goats are 'ethiopians' compared to the ones my kids will be up against...but hopefully they will have fun! My daughter is having a hard time getting her doe to walk, so I've been really worried, hopefully she doesn't throw a fit in the ring and embarrass my daughter!!! That would be....bad.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

my first year...my goat practically did a flip in the ring! I was soo embarrassed but not I just look back at it and laugh. Good luck to you guys too!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

RESULTS! Well fair is over and Roscoe got third..not to bad considering how he didn't like people when we got him!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thats really great! Congrats!!! You gotta be very proud of yourself and Roscoe, it sounds like he has come a long way  What's next for you guys? State Fair?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks! I was deffinately happy with that! We aren't going to state fair unfortunately except maybe to watch so i guess just preparing for next year!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:clap: Way to go Roscoe!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh yay! Ours doesn't come until August 20th, so I'll just be excited for you! Lol.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats! :clap: Yeah Roscoe!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks and really August 20th? wow by then our state fairs pretty much over..!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Our fair is July 19-24th this year. We are still not ready we have posters to make and 2 more goats to shave.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Typical 4-h style....we always put things off till the last minute! haha Now im ready to start looking at wethers for next year and get a head start on my project!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm trying to decide if my kids will go to State Fair! I figured we'd wait until after our county 4-H/FFA youth expo show when they judge the local kids projects! But I just found out earlier this evening that the deadline for entry is on Monday! So I need to contact our 4-H leader and find out what we need to do. My kids really really want to go, but it depends on how many days the goats have to stay there more than anything as we'd have to drive back/forth and it's an hour away. 
State Fair is Aug 18-28th, but I was told they'd be excused from school and it wouldn't count against them.
We can wait until after the expo but a late fee is tacked on. I figured out county fairs and how things work, but state fair is water above head...LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

oh i know! haha I have never taken ours up there just because my market wethers never come home with me and none of our does are really show quality at the moment....we are workin on that.


----------

